

Digital Storage Options for Workers on the Go - popat
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/18/business/18novel.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
rokhayakebe
Although I admit these companies are providing a great service, I have been
doing just fine with Google Docs, Gmail and the Xoopit plugin to do all my
backup (automatically).

